# EBAY PRODUCTS FOR 92 MAXIMA



## ProphetVG30E (Jan 14, 2008)

I'VE NOTICED THERE IS THIS PRODUCT THAT LOOKS LIKE A CHEAP SAW MADE OF A SODA CAN THAT CAN INCREASE YOUR MPG'S BY JUYST SIMPLY PUTTING IT INTO YOUR INTAKE SYSTEM. 

ALSO, THE CHIPS THAT PROMISE A PERFORMANCE BOOST OF 30+ HORSEPOWER.


IS IT TRUE???

IF SO, IM BUYIN.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

ProphetVG30E said:


> I'VE NOTICED THERE IS THIS PRODUCT THAT LOOKS LIKE A CHEAP SAW MADE OF A SODA CAN THAT CAN INCREASE YOUR MPG'S BY JUYST SIMPLY PUTTING IT INTO YOUR INTAKE SYSTEM.
> 
> ALSO, THE CHIPS THAT PROMISE A PERFORMANCE BOOST OF 30+ HORSEPOWER.
> 
> ...



No

No

No

All the products you listed are useless garbage,stay away.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

ProphetVG30E said:


> I'VE NOTICED THERE IS THIS PRODUCT THAT LOOKS LIKE A CHEAP SAW MADE OF A SODA CAN THAT CAN INCREASE YOUR MPG'S BY JUYST SIMPLY PUTTING IT INTO YOUR INTAKE SYSTEM.
> 
> ALSO, THE CHIPS THAT PROMISE A PERFORMANCE BOOST OF 30+ HORSEPOWER.
> 
> ...


2 things
1. stop YELLING!!!!
2. if it sounds to good to be true it is.


----------



## lateralsideway (Apr 9, 2005)

I agree stay away from those items. You are better of with a universal intake and a clamp lol.


----------



## ProphetVG30E (Jan 14, 2008)

i wasnt yelling, lol. my bad, i had caps lock on when i typed it.

plus, i had a feeling it was bull shhhh


----------

